# PHR and OFA say completely different things?



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

do the sites lists the dates of the tests? it's possible to develop HD over time... ?


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

It is also possible that the dog had got affected then did another round of pics 6 months later and got "good"

I have seen this done many times before.
Maybe the first pics where not good enough or the bitch was in heat or what ever.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I'm looking at a pedigree on PHR that says one dam in the pedigree is *Hips=HD-Affected[GDC]* but OFA list the her as having "good" hips. I know PHR is voluntary but would someone put wrong info?


Possibly human error in the entry on PHR. It may be worth enquiring about.


----------

